# THIS IS A NANO (1 liter petre dish :P)



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

youre right, that is a nano. It looks awesome! :icon_bigg 

you should definately decorate the dining table with it when guests come.

amazing how small that is!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

That is amazing! What are you using for lighting? How long has it been running? Do you do any water changes?


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Would look good with a couple Oscars in it.


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

Way cool! Glad to know I'm not the only obsessed planter in the world! I live the idea of using it for a centerpiece on a table! roud:


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

a little dining room table ornament, cool. 

My mom said that she didn't want anything with bacteria on her table though so *sigh* . . .

Rasbora-- I set it up yesterday, but the whole nitrogen cycle is already up and running. The moss had it's own mud still clung to the underside, so there is nutrients/substrate of sorts. Lighting is an overhead hood my school bought for providing light to plant experiments for biology classes. Basically there's a raised hood above that has 2x 40W florescent bulbs, under which is this tank, and my paludarium. The tank's been set up for about a week, and yes I do water changes. I have to use a spoon to get the water out. :tongue: 

John-- I dunno man, they might get in a fight with the flowerhorns I'm planning to put in. :icon_bigg


----------



## Oqsy (Jul 3, 2004)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> My mom said that she didn't want anything with bacteria on her table though so *sigh* . . .


I hope she knows that her table is TEEMING with bacteria... just do a cheek swab on her and show her what the culture looks like under a microscope. 
great little nano! if you could hermetically seal those, you would have a very marketable item!

Oqsy


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Another nano wonder. roud:


----------



## KevinC (May 24, 2004)

I don't know, maybe this qualifies for pico (10^-12) or even femto (10^-15) tank - seems a little small to still be a nano!

Kevin


----------



## JadedRapport (Feb 16, 2005)

*...*

Great little tank, love the concept!


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

greenmiddlefinger said:


> a little dining room table ornament, cool.
> 
> My mom said that she didn't want anything with bacteria on her table though so *sigh* . . .


i feel you. My mom acctually loves my tank though, so sometimes i have to get her out of my room when I have homework


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

pico sounds about right. :tongue: 

I think she means "bacteria that wouldn't NORMALLY be on the table" :icon_redf


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

This just reinforces my ambition to use a fertilizer bottle cap as a planted pico tank. I will probably go with some anubias, an Amazon sword...Oh yeah, and definately some discus.
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll send you some vallisneria runners. :tongue:


----------



## skylsdale (Aug 26, 2003)

> I hope she knows that her table is TEEMING with bacteria...


Tell her she'd better not sit on the toilet seat, either...or touch anything near it if anyone has flushed with the lid still open (you'd be amazed how far 'flush' spray can actually travel).


----------



## ThomE (Aug 26, 2004)

That tank is Sweet. Could you give us the specs (ph, kh, NO3, ...)? Is that CO2 injected? Also, I like canister inflow & return pipes. That tank is so stylish that I can't even see yours. Are they drilled in to the tank like a saltwater tank?

I heard that ADA has a rimless glass tank. But I like yours better. You should market that. A new tank "GMF Round low-Iron Rimless tank". (Gee, right after a just ordered a rectangular tank too)


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

it's only 1 liter big and has no filtration. Look at your palm-- it's winder than this tank is. :wink:


----------

